# I'm getting allergic to one of my cats



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I think anyway? :shrug: I never have been allergic to anything, but this past month or so, one of my cats makes me sneeze, cough, my arms itch when I hold her, and I get little bumps on my skin wherever she rubs. But I am fine with the other three? 
Is this something common? They all eat the same things, do the same things, sleep in the same places, how can I react to one cat and not the others, and why didn't I react to her for the other two years we have had her? 

I will live on benedryl and scratching before I get rid of her, she has a forever home here, but is there anything I can do?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Is she long haired and the others short haired? I am allergic to long haired cats but not short haired, and have no clue why either.

Maybe she has been going through vegetation that you are allergic to?

What about her bed? Is it different than the others?

What is her skin condition? Maybe she has a problem and it is affecting you?

Hope you can solve it, and yes, start on allergy meds. Walmart has a cheap equate non drowsy brand that works just fine.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Wash her once a week. I lived with someone who was allergic to my cat, so I washed the cat on a regular basis, removing the offending dander. He could hold and pet the cat, as long as he didn't rub his eyes or the cat didn't sleep on his pillow he was fine. Try giving her a good scrub, if you dare! My siamese would happily jump in the tub with me for a bath, most cats aren't so accomadating.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Our Little Farm said:


> Is she long haired and the others short haired? I am allergic to long haired cats but not short haired, and have no clue why either.
> 
> Maybe she has been going through vegetation that you are allergic to?
> 
> ...


Short hair, we have had her almost 3 years and this has just been happening the past month or so. She is a strictly indoor cat so nothing outside. She sleeps where the others sleep. The skin condition would be a possibility, but I havent ever seen anything on her , no scabs, fleas, scaly skin, anything :shrug: Im fine with the other cats, its just this one


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

The weird thing about allergies is that they can come on at any time in your life, to things you didn't used to be allergic to. It's awful. 

Try mixing 1 part Downy fabric softener to 4 parts water, and spray it on the kitty's fur. The solution is supposed to microencapsulate the allergens. A guy I used to date was allergic to one of my cats, so I bathed the cat often and sprayed him with the Downy solution when my date was coming over. It did help, and doesn't hurt the cat. I got the tip from a veterinary website and it's also an old groomers' trick.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Shygal said:


> Short hair, we have had her almost 3 years and this has just been happening the past month or so. She is a strictly indoor cat so nothing outside. She sleeps where the others sleep. The skin condition would be a possibility, but I havent ever seen anything on her , no scabs, fleas, scaly skin, anything :shrug: Im fine with the other cats, its just this one


Oggie might say that her evil is coming out and that is what you are allergic too. LOL

I'd try the downy solution recommended and see if it helps.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

But before you do all that, take the cat to the vet.
A sudden reaction to this one and only one cat whom you've had for years would indicate to me that the cat's body chemistry has changed somehow.
So take her to the vet and find out. Be sure to have the vet check her teeth. Saliva is one of the most common allergens (ie; if you're allergic to cats, but bathing the cat all the time helps, in all likelihood what you're specifically allergic to is cat saliva so naturally cleaning it off their fur helps)
And naturally if she had a bad tooth or some sort of infection in her mouth - her saliva would have changed.

Also, please don't rule out a change in skin. She's inside, I'm sure you've had the heat on the last month, I know that my skin gets just dry enough to need lotion - but not dry enough to flake or anything that anyone would notice. But your vet will be able to give you advice about that too.

Please rule out anything medical and then go to baths or Downy spray.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

I am mildly allergic to some dogs, strange when one considers I have been a breeder/shown dogs for many years and groomed dogs for a while. What I found was that it had little to do with length of hair or type. I could be very allergic to a poodle or Bichon and not have a problem at all with a Golden. 

My experience with my allergic reaction was it seem to have more to do with what the dog ate then the type of hair it had. Dogs who ate a fairly high quailty kibble or better yet raw caused me no problem. Dogs who ate lower quailty food made me itch like mad.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Oregon Julie said:


> I am mildly allergic to some dogs, strange when one considers I have been a breeder/shown dogs for many years and groomed dogs for a while. What I found was that it had little to do with length of hair or type. I could be very allergic to a poodle or Bichon and not have a problem at all with a Golden.


That's interesting.

I am a groomer, so if I become allergic to dogs, I will die.  The only dogs that have ever given me problems are dogs with a super short, hard coat. I used to do toenails on a Doberman who made me break out. Her hairs were so short and stiff and sharp on the ends, they would stick into me. And I loved that dog and couldn't stop petting her.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Wolf Flower prior to my changing my dogs to a raw diet I had a few that I was allergic to, Parson Russell Terriers-smooth, broken and rough coats. When we went raw not only did it improve their health it helped me a bunch. My favorite ***** was one that I had to bath a lot because I had trouble with her dander. When we went raw that changed entirely.


----------

